# Regal vs BEN



## A-List Paint Pro

I'm doing mostly residential repaints at the moment. I always use the Regal line, unless theres a specific need for something else, but I have always been perfectly happy with the results I've gotten. Of late my Benny Moore guy has been really trying to push the BEN line on me. He tells me its practically the same paint as the Regal line and its a few dollars cheaper. I'm not one to get into the science of paint manufacturing, I just go with what works. Does anyone have any experience using BEN and if so how does it compare to Regal? Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## NCPaint1

The BEN line is very similar to the old vinyl acrylic Regal. It is low VOC and uses the new Gennex acrylic colorants. I sell a ton of BEN, I have guys switching from Regal to BEN, and upgrading from Super Spec to BEN. It's a great product, especially the Semi-gloss for woodwork. The Regal semi being 100% acrylic dries too fast IMO, the BEN applies a lot like the "old" Aquaglo. 

I even think the washability is better in the BEN line due to the colorants. It's nice in the fact that you can still offer a premium low VOC product and get a better price, that IMO performs better.


----------



## NEPS.US

NCPaint1 said:


> , the BEN applies a lot like the "old" Aquaglo.
> quote]
> 
> Yes it does. I was told from someone at BM that Ben was the old formula of Aquaglo and the only difference is it uses the new colorants which make it low VOC.


----------



## NCPaint1

NEPS.US said:


> NCPaint1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> , the BEN applies a lot like the "old" Aquaglo.
> quote]
> 
> Yes it does. I was told from someone at BM that Ben was the old formula of Aquaglo and the only difference is it uses the new colorants which make it low VOC.
> 
> 
> 
> Close there NEPS...its already low VOC....the colorants "keep it" low VOC  Some of the so called low voc paints are only low before colorant is added. But I guess thats just splitting hairs
Click to expand...


----------



## MAK-Deco

Ben is better than Regal... Fact that there coming out with Regal Platinum or silver is ridiculous... 

My guess is in the future regal will be the big box paint for BM and they will keep all the gennex stuff in dealers, IMO


----------



## NCPaint1

MAK-Deco said:


> Ben is better than Regal... Fact that there coming out with Regal Platinum or silver is ridiculous...
> 
> My guess is in the future regal will be the big box paint for BM and they will keep all the gennex stuff in dealers, IMO


The Regal "select" tints with GENNEX, the regular Regal tints with the old colorants. They have to keep both products around because not every dealer is set up with the new tint system. Its also nice because if you need to go back to a job and "touch-up" OR have a custom formula, you can still get it in the standard Regal line without having to re-match the color using the new tints. Im guessing eventually the old colorants and paint will be phased out at some point. For now, thats how it sits, yes its a bit confusing, but its good in a way.


----------



## DeanV

Whoa, there. Does Ben have a matte finish? No. Does Ben flat wash as well as regal matte? No. Does Ben flat pass the highlighter test (which can show stain resistance). No. Regal passes those tests. 

I do not want eggshell and I do not want a true flat for my walls. Also, Ben is the STICKIEST feeling paint I have ever rolled out. In a comparison test between Aura Matte, Graham Endure Matte, Graham Ceramic Flat, Regal Matte, Eco Spec Flat, Muralo Pro Ceramic Flat, Ben Flat, SW cashmere, and Repcolite Hallmark Ceramic Flat, rank Eco Spec and Ben at the bottom of the pack in shop testing.


----------



## tedrin

The dealers in Canada want $40/gallon for the Ben...{Can you say ripoff?}...I'll stick to the Moorestyle,which is a mid-line paint available only to Canadians...The Moorestyle goes for $34...They compare those two products to each other,not to the "regal"..


----------



## MAK-Deco

DeanV said:


> Whoa, there. Does Ben have a matte finish? No. Does Ben flat wash as well as regal matte? No. Does Ben flat pass the highlighter test (which can show stain resistance). No. Regal passes those tests.
> 
> I do not want eggshell and I do not want a true flat for my walls. Also, Ben is the STICKIEST feeling paint I have ever rolled out. In a comparison test between Aura Matte, Graham Endure Matte, Graham Ceramic Flat, Regal Matte, Eco Spec Flat, Muralo Pro Ceramic Flat, Ben Flat, SW cashmere, and Repcolite Hallmark Ceramic Flat, rank Eco Spec and Ben at the bottom of the pack in shop testing.


I agree with on not having a matte but we do mostly eggshell on walls in repaints and waterborne ceiling paint on ceilings... My first choice is Aura but Ben is better then Regal.. sorry...


----------



## MAK-Deco

tedrin said:


> The dealers in Canada want $40/gallon for the Ben...{Can you say ripoff?}...I'll stick to the Moorestyle,which is a mid-line paint available only to Canadians...The Moorestyle goes for $34...They compare those two products to each other,not to the "regal"..


not sure how pricing works in Canada but I am in the mid 20's for Ben...

I actually think natura is better than Ben but at the price it is at i would pay a couple bucks more for Aura...


----------



## DeanV

It probably will not make it on the walls for one of my projects yet, unless the Ben eggshell really impresses me and is not any shinier than Regal Matte (which is the shiniest matte I have used).


----------



## NCPaint1

DeanV said:


> It probably will not make it on the walls for one of my projects yet, unless the Ben eggshell really impresses me and is not any shinier than Regal Matte (which is the shiniest matte I have used).



Similar, maybe a bit more sheen. You should really try it. I just painted my sons room with it in lighthouse yellow ( dont remember the # right now ). 2 coats over builders flat, no primer :thumbsup: I painted my bedroom 1 wall shaker gray and the other 3 walls two shades lighter ( on the chip ) 1 coat Aura Matte on both over HC-26 low lustre Metal & Wood ( dont ask why I used that product...long story but it worked awesome and you could scrub the crap outa it ) Looked like crap while it was drying though, thought I was gonna need 2 coats, once it dried....it was fine.


----------



## MAK-Deco

DeanV said:


> It probably will not make it on the walls for one of my projects yet, unless the Ben eggshell really impresses me and is not any shinier than Regal Matte (which is the shiniest matte I have used).


is it shinier than regal Matte? yes.. Regal matte IMO always flashed and picture framed and has been terrible since its inception.. Aura matte is 100% better and worth the money in that case. like I said I prefer the Aura line over Ben.. but when I compare Ben to SS I am all for Ben.. Regal does not even exist IMO it sucked years ago (why I left BM for almost 6 yrs) and I am all for the Gennex system and will not go back to the traditional tints..

I just got my specs and pricing on the Arbor coat stuff coming out.. now I can be on the gennex system for about 80% of my stuff


----------



## DeanV

I have no use for super spec. Ben would have to be better than that. I may have to try Ben eggshell at some point. Problem is is that I really hated the old AquaVelvet, so if Ben is supposed to be like that, I will probably not like it.


----------



## MAK-Deco

DeanV said:


> I have no use for super spec. Ben would have to be better than that. I may have to try Ben eggshell at some point. Problem is is that I really hated the old AquaVelvet, so if Ben is supposed to be like that, I will probably not like it.


I never had much issue about old Velvet.. I always felt regal was over priced for what you got... and one of the reasons I left Moores they were late getting on the new technology back then it was Acrylics but when maybe they were saving there resources for Aura..

Dean what are you using for NC? are you top coat with top of the line? even high stuff in my area has CHB on it... One reason I do not get much NC i refuse to use crap.


----------



## DeanV

MAK-Deco said:


> I never had much issue about old Velvet.. I always felt regal was over priced for what you got... and one of the reasons I left Moores they were late getting on the new technology back then it was Acrylics but when maybe they were saving there resources for Aura..
> 
> Dean what are you using for NC? are you top coat with top of the line? even high stuff in my area has CHB on it... One reason I do not get much NC i refuse to use crap.


CHB or similar will go on ceilings. Trim is usually Graham Ceramic Satin or a 2 second tier Graham ceramic product. Walls are usually Regal or the second tier Graham ceramic matte/flat product (or once in a while Aura). The second tier Graham product is a ton better from a durability stand point than super spec or similar products (runs slightly cheaper than Ben I believe). It is better than Ben flat for stain resistance. Smoother in application. There are some issues though that I would like to see changed from an application stand point, but I feel what it provides for the homeowner is better than other alternatives at that price point.


----------



## MAK-Deco

DeanV said:


> CHB or similar will go on ceilings. Trim is usually Graham Ceramic Satin or a 2 second tier Graham ceramic product. Walls are usually Regal or the second tier Graham ceramic matte/flat product (or once in a while Aura). The second tier Graham product is a ton better from a durability stand point than super spec or similar products (runs slightly cheaper than Ben I believe). It is better than Ben flat for stain resistance. Smoother in application. There are some issues though that I would like to see changed from an application stand point, but I feel what it provides for the homeowner is better than other alternatives at that price point.



nice that you over something decent on the walls.. I understand on not wanting to use Ben flat on walls IMO SS would work the same in that issue. I always spec a Matte or Eggshell.. I don't even use Ben flat for ceilings as i would rather use waterborne Ceiling paint flatter.. Ben flat in not a dead flat it does have some angular sheen to it. I always was not happy with its touch ability... I still have best touch up capabilities with Aura matte and Eggshell


----------



## NCPaint1

Grahams stuff is excellent, I carry it at my second store. The burnshing has always been an issue with it, mainly in deeper colors. The BM acrylic tints help with that problem. That's my only beef with the graham stuff. Other than the price, its a hard sell because its not very well known here in michigan. But the people who use it, are very loyal and will make a long drive to get it. They complain that its expensive, but still buy it because they love it.


----------



## MAK-Deco

NCPaint1 said:


> Grahams stuff is excellent, I carry it at my second store. The burnshing has always been an issue with it, mainly in deeper colors. The BM acrylic tints help with that problem. That's my only beef with the graham stuff. Other than the price, its a hard sell because its not very well known here in michigan. But the people who use it, are very loyal and will make a long drive to get it. They complain that its expensive, but still buy it because they love it.


I still use the grahams ceramathane water ploy good stuff.. its a hard sell here in Chicago too..


----------



## DeanV

ceramathane brushes out really well. One great thing about Graham is all their products have tremendous adhesion and the adhesion develops quickly. With BM, you have to wait a while, even with Aura, for that to develop.

My main issue with Graham is the roller spatter. Compared to BM products, it is huge.

Also, NC paint, do not let BM know you tinted another company's products with Gennex, they will not react well to that from what I have heard. I think there are contract provisions between BM and dealers concerning that.

Graham is comparable to Regal in price for their top line product here.


----------



## Bighead

Ben is good :thumbup:. Wonder if a Ben Matte is coming?


----------



## MAK-Deco

Bighead said:


> Ben is good :thumbup:. Wonder if a Ben Matte is coming?


I doubt it, they want you to buy Aura..


----------



## BrushJockey

Soo...
if you 50/50 Ben flat and egg, do you have matte?:whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1

DeanV said:


> Also, NC paint, do not let BM know you tinted another company's products with Gennex, they will not react well to that from what I have heard. I think there are contract provisions between BM and dealers concerning that.
> 
> Graham is comparable to Regal in price for their top line product here.


We dont do that...and I dont remember saying that I did? The formulas wouldnt work anyways if you did. OCCASIONALLY I'll drop some Graham's L ( Raw Umber ) into different matches to help "dirty" an off white.

Graham's Ceramic runs around $6-$10 higher than Regal here, which also makes it a hard sell because even though its great and been around for years, it still remains a relatively unknown product to most customers.


----------



## plainpainter

NCPaint1 said:


> Graham's Ceramic runs around $6-$10 higher than Regal here, which also makes it a hard sell because even though its great and been around for years, it still remains a relatively unknown product to most customers.


To answer the question put forth in that locked thread - this statement sums it up perfectly. Graham paint is a superior product to Benjamin Moore paints - but Moore's spends loads of money on marketing their products to the consumer.

To say Ben Moore isn't the absolute best product is splitting hairs - I have used tons of products and they all have their good and bad - but for the most part they're just nuances, every major manufacturer has a decent enough product for professional work. Any professional would consider Moore to be easy enough to use to deliver professional results. Do I like Pratt&Lambert better? Sure I do - but Moore puts out a good product that never disappoints anyone.


----------



## DeanV

NCPaint1 said:


> We dont do that...and I dont remember saying that I did? The formulas wouldnt work anyways if you did. OCCASIONALLY I'll drop some Graham's L ( Raw Umber ) into different matches to help "dirty" an off white.
> 
> Graham's Ceramic runs around $6-$10 higher than Regal here, which also makes it a hard sell because even though its great and been around for years, it still remains a relatively unknown product to most customers.


I know the suggested retail on Graham is close to Aura. Here, the retail is close to Regal in price. They were HUGE back before BM reformulated Regal, before Aura, etc. Now that every one has a washable flat, they seem to have lost some of what made them unique. They are a great company though. I do not put any other company's acrylic through my airless for trim.


----------



## www.icopainting.com

Is Graham available in NY?

http://www.icopainting.com


----------



## DeanV

It is a midwest brand that was bought by Muralo, so I am guessing Muralo would have the closest products in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Rick the painter

I started a job today and im going with the Ben for the first time.Tired of the never- know what your gonna get consistancy of the Regal.As for trim,i went all out for a no- hassle job and bought Muralo for the first time.I didnt know though that there is a Ben semi which is basically the old Aquaglo...thank god for Painttalk!


----------



## MAK-Deco

Rick the painter said:


> I started a job today and im going with the Ben for the first time.Tired of the never- know what your gonna get consistancy of the Regal.As for trim,i went all out for a no- hassle job and bought Muralo for the first time.I didnt know though that there is a Ben semi which is basically the old Aquaglo...thank god for Painttalk!


Muralo for trim will be the best bet over the Ben.


----------



## Builtmany

MAK-Deco said:


> Muralo for trim will be the best bet over the Ben.


I agree Muralo is the ticket.


----------



## Rick the painter

Feedback Dept: The Ben is good,my only complaint so far is that like with some other new gen. paints recoating is sticky especially cutting in.


----------



## BrushJockey

XIM latex extender is grease for your brush. Believe it.


----------



## justpassinthru

*Ben vs. Regal?*

The sales person really pushed the "Ben" today. Have always used BM products and this is first time for the Ben. I'm not sure exactly what it is - but not loving it so far. I should have stuck with my gut and gotten the Regal.

In the middle of painting the bath room and putting a coat of this (white, semi-gloss) over what I think was a Regal gloss or semi-gloss on the wordwork from a number of years back. It is shrinking off and not really sticking - looks almost like I'm painting over a 'crackle' product.

Has anyone used the Ben over existing Regal gloss? I called the store and she told me to do a small section and try painting over it later - and if that doesn't work, sand it off. I'm in the middle of this project with house torn apart and not a lot of patience to play wait and see.

It did go on OK on the ceiling - but just doesn't have that "richness" that the Regal does. Yes - I paint my bathroom ceilings with semi-gloss and love it (up until now anyway - hope that is still the case!). Makes keeping the BR clean and mold-free easier.

OK - thx.


----------



## TJ Paint

justpassinthru said:


> In the middle of painting the bath room and putting a coat of this (white, semi-gloss) over what I think was a Regal gloss or semi-gloss on the wordwork from a number of years back. It is shrinking off and not really sticking - looks almost like I'm painting over a 'crackle' product.
> 
> 
> 
> OK - thx.


did you sand, clean, or prime first?


----------



## justpassinthru

No - I have never had to do that to paint over woodwork before when using the same medium - especially BM. I've painted, primed, sanded, refinished woodwork, etc., etc. - and while I am not a pro, I'm not new to painting either. 

Do you actually sand and prime baseboards, etc. before re-painting if they're in good condition? Not me !! I'm not getting paid to do this .


----------



## jack pauhl

MAK-Deco said:


> Ben is better than Regal... Fact that there coming out with Regal Platinum or silver is ridiculous...
> 
> My guess is in the future regal will be the big box paint for BM and they will keep all the gennex stuff in dealers, IMO


Yeah but Silver is a niche specific product. It will perform better in a hot steamy bath room with poor ventilation :thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

jack pauhl said:


> Yeah but Silver is a niche specific product. It will perform better in a hot steamy bath room with poor ventilation :thumbsup:


Have you tried Eco spec silver JP ?


----------



## TJ Paint

justpassinthru said:


> No -
> *and while I am not a pro*, I'm not new to painting either.
> 
> Do you actually sand and prime baseboards, etc. before re-painting if they're in good condition? Not me !! I'm not getting paid to do this .


In bathrooms, I will at least clean them first. Just think of all the stuff that could be in the way between the substrate and the new coating applied. Anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## NCPaint1

Regal tints with the standard colorants, Regal "Select" tints with the new colorants (gennex). I don't think that the box stores will be carrying BM. The main reason that they have 2 Regal paints is due to the colorant system. Not every dealer has purchased a new gennex tinter, so they keep the extra line around for those who haven't brought in the gennex lines. I like having both, having the older paints saves time, and makes reproducing old custom formulas easier than rematching.


----------



## justpassinthru

OK - 2nd day into the painting and I just wanted to update that the "Ben" semi-gloss paint did dry up just fine and I couldn't see any shrinking or bubbling when I looked this morning. So, it was my haste and impatience - the paint store gal was correct. Just wanted to post this in case anyone else has the same trouble with this while painting over a glossy surface. It actually looks very good now that it has dried! And of course, even better with the 2nd coat.


----------



## straight_lines

Well my local finally decided to stock it, so hopefully the next job I can choose the paint on I will be using it.


----------



## TDTD

justpassinthru said:


> No - I have never had to do that to paint over woodwork before when using the same medium - especially BM. I've painted, primed, sanded, refinished woodwork, etc., etc. - and while I am not a pro, I'm not new to painting either.
> 
> Do you actually sand and prime baseboards, etc. before re-painting if they're in good condition? Not me !! I'm not getting paid to do this .


How old is the mill work in the house? Kinda sounds like you could've been covering alkyd.

Always give the shiny stuff a scuff and a wipe down before painting and do the two second methyl hydrate test for oil (especially on mill work), even if I'm not getting paid for it.:thumbsup:


----------

